# GA-P35-DS3L and E8400



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I have got those 2 upgrades 
However I am not sure how to overclock the CPU and I know E8400 is a great overclocker.

I see in bios where the speed 3 gigahertz is actually from 333 X 9 , 
do I just simply change the multipler to let's say 10 or 11?
or is there something else that I have to change too?

Thanks for any help. ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=717


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

